# Just live your life and let it happen



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

So I have to share this because it was a giant ego stroke. Today it was over 60 where I live. I decided I just could not pass up the beautiful day and so I got my motorcycle out and went for a ride with my GF/ Afterwards we had a drink at a local dive bar, then she had to leave for tutoring session. So I took the opportunity to top my tank before I put her away for the winter. While I was gassing up, a very attractive woman pulled up. She complimented my bike and started talking to me. She said it wasn't often you got to see such a good looking guy with a nice bike out on and she felt she just needed to talk to me. We conversed for about 15 minutes and she gave me her phone number. Yeah. major ego stroke. Something that never would have happened when I was married.

The moral of the story, for you people just entering this phase of your life, is to just go out and live your life. Opportunities are all around us. Just let life happen and don't get too wigged out by your current situation.


----------



## Louise McCann (Jul 23, 2017)

Ynot said:


> So I have to share this because it was a giant ego stroke. Today it was over 60 where I live. I decided I just could not pass up the beautiful day and so I got my motorcycle out and went for a ride with my GF/ Afterwards we had a drink at a local dive bar, then she had to leave for tutoring session. So I took the opportunity to top my tank before I put her away for the winter. While I was gassing up, a very attractive woman pulled up. She complimented my bike and started talking to me. She said it wasn't often you got to see such a good looking guy with a nice bike out on and she felt she just needed to talk to me. We conversed for about 15 minutes and she gave me her phone number. Yeah. major ego stroke. Something that never would have happened when I was married.
> 
> The moral of the story, for you people just entering this phase of your life, is to just go out and live your life. Opportunities are all around us. Just let life happen and don't get too wigged out by your current situation.


You gave your number out to a random woman even though you have a GF? 

It's not something I would do personally but if it was harmless and it sits well with you, then good for you. I am happy that short exchange managed to give you that extra bit of confidence and ego-stroking. 

True, sometimes it's the little things in life that really get you going. Biker dudes are edgy and really sexy, so EMBRACE IT - you are a sexy mofo!!


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Louise McCann said:


> You gave your number out to a random woman even though you have a GF?


He never said he gave her number out. 

She gave her his number. 

If it was me I would have stopped her while she was in the process of writing it/handing it to him and say thanks, but I'm good.


----------

